# MDMA



## Barry (Nov 26, 2021)

I've really liked the Wampler pedals I've built so far and this one is no exception, it can get you creamy smooth and crunchy goodness, again thanks to @SYLV9ST9R  for the UV print design and @PedalPCB 





 for the board


----------



## Barry (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh my gosh it's knob naked! I forgot to put the knobs on before the pictures!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 26, 2021)

I heard the tone is in the knobs


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 26, 2021)

The bigger the knob, the bigger the tone. Just ask @fig and if you got external trimmers, you get tiny tone 😂


----------



## fig (Nov 26, 2021)

Very nice....a bit peckish in the tone dept. maybe, but a few knobbers might do the trick Barry 🤪

( like I don't have knobless pedals strewn about )


----------



## peccary (Nov 26, 2021)

Barry said:


> Oh my gosh it's knob naked! I forgot to put the knobs on before the pictures!


Better not let the All in Good Fun thread catch wind of this... 🤣


----------



## Barry (Nov 26, 2021)

Redemption


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 26, 2021)

Close-up of the pill... 🤩


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 26, 2021)

Looks awesome! I’ve been trying to put together graphics for my MDMA, but I can’t seem to come up with anything that hits what I envisioned.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 26, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Looks awesome! I’ve been trying to put together graphics for my MDMA, but I can’t seem to come up with anything that hits what I envisioned.


Thanks. Just tried a bunch of stuff, and ended up mixing the mouth with pill with this 60s star pattern I found and emulated with vector stars to have cleaner lines. Glad Barry was on board with this idea, as I really like how it turned out.


----------



## zachlovescoffee (Nov 28, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks. Just tried a bunch of stuff, and ended up mixing the mouth with pill with this 60s star pattern I found and emulated with vector stars to have cleaner lines. Glad Barry was on board with this idea, as I really like how it turned out.


Wow that’s awesome! Did you have Tayda screen print it? Any chance you’d be willing to share the original vector file? I’m starting to lean AI and venturing into screen printed enclosures


----------



## Barry (Nov 28, 2021)

zachlovescoffee said:


> Wow that’s awesome! Did you have Tayda screen print it? Any chance you’d be willing to share the original vector file? I’m starting to lean AI and venturing into screen printed enclosures


Yes it's UV printed by Tayda, as for the art that belongs to @SYLV9ST9R who was kind enough to design and send me the print ready PDF


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 28, 2021)

Looks great and is such a wonderful sounding pedal.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 28, 2021)

Great job, looks fantastic.


----------



## Stickman393 (Nov 28, 2021)

Brings back memories...


----------

